# Otto Sander Gestorben



## Akrueger100 (12 Sep. 2013)

*RIP.*


----------



## didi33 (12 Sep. 2013)

Wieder einer ganz großer seiner Zunft weniger, viele haben wir ja eh nicht.


----------



## wertzuiop007 (12 Sep. 2013)

In der Tat: Wieder ein GROßER weniger!!!

RIP


----------



## Max100 (13 Sep. 2013)

Hier eine seiner besten Rollen

Kapitänsleutnant Philipp Thomsen in Höchstform - YouTube


----------



## celebstarwatch (13 Sep. 2013)

Großer Schauspieler mit unverkennbarer Stimme.


----------



## frank63 (13 Sep. 2013)

Ein trauriger Tag für den deutschen Film. 
RIP


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Sep. 2013)

Nun Ist Thomsen für immer von Bord gegangen. Die Engel spielen nun Theater, großes Theater.




​


----------



## Padderson (13 Sep. 2013)

seine Erzählstimme war genial


----------

